# Prong collar in Germany



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

Can anyone please let me know if they know if I can use the prong collar in Germany. I’m planning to travel to Germany from Greece for vacation and the only thing I could find is that they don’t allow electrical fence, anti-bark, collars with remote control.
If anybody knows 100% if it’s illegal or legal please let me know because I don’t want to have any problems i heard that they can take my dog away for me and I would die if that happened.
Thank you in advance!


----------

